# mother plant



## blondlebanese (Nov 25, 2014)

will a plant that has flowered continue to live?  will it still live after I remove the buds?  can I then use the plant for clone cuttings.


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 25, 2014)

If you want to reveg a plant, leave a few (5)bud sites as the new growth comes out of the top of the old buds. They plant will look really strange for a while. Put it under veg lighting too.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 26, 2014)

You will not be able to harvest everything and have it continue to lived.  But like Rosebud said, you can put it back into veg light and give veg nutes and hope for a reveg.  I personally have found that I need to leave far more than 5 buds sites for my plants to reveg.  They do best when I leave about 1/4 or so of the plant.  Revegging does not always work and it can take some time.  I generally only recommend trying it if you have a great phenol you want to try and save.


----------

